# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  вопросы по Android

## 3_JI_O_u

Купил Acer Liquid с андроидом, кто пользовался - какие проблемы возникли с данной Осью?

----------


## shluz

ты не там ищешь единомышленников)) тебе сюда http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showforum=329

----------

